# Some female advice...



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi LTR ladies (and I guess others who are curiously lurking),

I've been married for 17 years. I know my wife needs some romance and fun. I've done many different things in the past, but I would like some ideas. What are some things that you would be absolutely thrilled about seeing your SO do for you? 

One small caveat: Under $1000 dollars, please. (I know... boooo).

What would really make you feel as amazing and as special as you truly are, ladies?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Eyuop said *:I've been married for 17 years. I know my wife needs some romance and fun. I've done many different things in the past, but I would like some ideas. What are some things that you would be absolutely thrilled about seeing your SO do for you?
> 
> One small caveat: Under $1000 dollars, please. (I know... boooo).


First thing I thought of was >>> a trip here.....

This was the most Romantic setting EVER ...loved this ROOM......I had my ipod filled with love songs playing lightly 24/7 .... we had our own heart shaped pool behind closed doors, a champainge glass hot tub... 

Also had a round bed, mirrors on the ceiling with lit up constellations . Romance overload.. 

They also had ice skating, horse back riding, speed boats, paddle boats, bike riding, hiking trails, the food was amazing.... also had night club entertainment, sports activities & a friendly onsite Photographer . 
Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 



















But really...ROMANCE is absolutely FREE... more ideas on the the way !


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That room is ridiculous! HA! Awesome, but not for me. hahahah!!

Romance? Dang. Does it have to cost? Maybe for your wife but not for me. But my husband (soon to be ex) was always emotionally unavailable. SO a night with him being totally intune with me, talking, listening, responding, love making, wine, hot pizza, maybe a drive with our fave music....that would have rocked my world.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

50 Ways to Be Romantic on the Cheap:



> Before we get into the list, let’s look at a few notes on how to use the list:
> 
> *Weekly dates*. I recommend you have a date at least once a week with your partner. It doesn’t have to be an expensive one, but at least find some way to spend a couple hours time together. If you’ve got kids, like I do, find a babysitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

A weekend away at a fancy resort? I'm Canadian so thinking something like Temple Gardens Mineral Spa, West Edmonton Mall or Elk Ridge resort. Just something close to you and and alone where you can focus on each other, spa-ish and supper out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Diamonds are a girls best friend.... 
Also, has she been talking about wanting to do/ fix /redecorate something around the house lately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

that_girl said:


> That room is ridiculous! HA! Awesome, but not for me. hahahah!!


 We were too cheap to go on our Honeymoon...though this was a dream destination......so in Mid Life, realizing what's wrong with us...It's ONLY $$...we only live once....so went 4 yrs ago... that room blew us away..we filled that hot tub up with so many bubbles they were dripping on the floor below us... a lot of laughs. ....loved it so much.... when we got home...within days I booked our 2nd trip for the next year (at their sister location).... time to go back again.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ya know....it all depends on what the wife likes... what trips her triggers ...what is her ultimate enjoyments? 

*1. *Would she be overjoyed with a new piece of jewelry - is she a "*gift*" person (speaking of those Love languages)...

*2.* Is it fixing/ improving something around the house (*acts of service*)...can't imagine this being "Romantic" ..but who knows.. 

*3.* Would she love to just get away with you - spending sweet time...
(A "*quality time*" wife )...one of my favorite things to do is ...find a country cottage out in the middle of nowhere with a HOT TUB on the porch/ in the yard under a big shade tree ... all Private ..... with a river near by...walking nature trails in the areas....I found just this when we went here....

Cabin 15 - Almost Heaven .....

Harman's North Fork Cottages (Cabins, WV) - TripAdvisor










*4.* Would she love if you just sat her down and wrote her a special love letter .... maybe add some memories, a few pictures...put on an old love song, grab her and dance, whisk her off her feet... (does "*words of affirmation*" move her , delight her?)

*5*. Does she loves your TOUCH... (*Physical touch* being her primary Love language?) ...would she be thrilled with a Body massage...pick up some new lotion, a book on erotic massage/ buy a dvd... could even go to a "Spa Resort "...we just toured one of those a few weeks ago -EXPENSIVE [email protected]#$% ... we decided we'll do our own massaging , that was another's lifestyle...not ours.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

If I was your wife I'd just love some champagne and a candle lit room. Tell her how beautiful she is and how she makes you feel.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! All of you ladies are fantastic -- thank you for your responses.

I agree with those who say it doesn't have to cost any money. I was just putting a price cap on it so I wouldn't get things we can't really afford right now, like "A trip to Paris!" .

Love that cool room in the pic. Wow! 

Now to make something happen that will be super fun... :smthumbup:


----------



## psychedelicately (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree with what that_girl said. Just having his undivided attention for the night is what I want/crave. If he ever planned something and then surprised me (dinner/drinks/weekend getaway/etc) I don't even know what I would do! That would be amazing. 

My husband is not too much of a romantic, unfortunately... but he did tell me I'm beautiful last night and that made my week.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hit all her senses.

Sight, set the ambiance with candles and shiny things.
Sound, play the music that makes her happy and want to move.
Touch, fabric that is soft and slinky for both of you to wear
Scent, wear cologne.
Taste... Um... Eat pineapples during the day and munch on cucumbers while together.

All senses in any relaxing or invigorating setting should engage her mind.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

The most romantic time with my H was driving downtown with him with the sunroof open on a warm summer night. Listening to Miles Davis on the way and then going to get a coffee at some trendy spot and talking for hours! After coffee we'd just stroll around checking out the sights.

Awwwwww


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree SimplyAmorous - I was there 3 times - once in the Champagne Tower Suite. I love it there!

For our anniversary a few weeks ago, we went out to a nice dinner, and then to a local hotel and got the "airport rate" for 4 hours and a room with a hot tub. I thought it would be skanky and dirty, but it was very clean with nice marble floors.

I think a romantic day would be going to a lake and renting a boat for the day (with a motor - don't want to work too hard).

Or going away for a night or two to your nearest city to see a show or whatever is going on there.

You can probably fly somewhere for a night or 2 for $1,000.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Campfires are always good. With a bottle of Pinot and s'mores.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Flowers every week. Forever.


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

eyuop said:


> Hi LTR ladies (and I guess others who are curiously lurking),
> 
> I've been married for 17 years. I know my wife needs some romance and fun. I've done many different things in the past, but I would like some ideas. What are some things that you would be absolutely thrilled about seeing your SO do for you?
> 
> ...


I am trying to think outside my outside the box thinking 

Because what H and I rock to are ultra-cheap destinations with scenic roadtripping to get there, and sexy flashing photoshoots and outdoor sex along the way....

I don't know if you are anywhere near a roadtripping extravaganza like we are, adjoining Rt 66. But I just keep coming back to the process of it all. Roadtripping is how I winnowed the wheat from the chafe as a single lady. People I couldn't get along with during the challenges of a 6 hour drive weren't people I could seriously consider having a relationship with.

I am an outdoorsy girl. I prefer romantic spots in the wilderness, with no one else around.

At the same time, I love H's use of Priceline in scoring us local jacuzzi room datenights for an avg of 50 bucks a night.

Another notion: Rent a luxury suite in a resort hotel, and hire a photographer to take romantic "candids" in the garden, and maybe some "glamour" shots in a more secluded zone.


----------

